
What people in tech had to say about JavaScript when it debuted in 1995 - ajoy
https://medium.com/dailyjs/heres-what-people-in-tech-had-to-say-about-javascript-when-it-debuted-in-1995-a4b81dc05b71
======
drallison
Life in the trenches did not match the fancy vision and inspiration of the
marketing quotes gathered in the article. Most users resorted to four-letter
explicatives of Anglo-Saxon origin to capture how they felt about the
language.

I remember the "joy" of trying to get a program to work consistently across
multiple browsers and vendors. It was frustrating and obnoxious. The arrival
of the ECMAscript standard in 1997 helped, but for years I always tried to
code as little JavaScript as possible and code as simply as possible just to
avoid possible and/or known problems in the implementations.

Incidentally, for a good read, look at Doug Crockford's _JavaScript: the good
parts_ which reveals the lovely little language hidden inside JavaScript.

